#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Κατάλογοι Αρχείων >  > > >  >  >  Downloads - Εργασιακά-Ασφαλιστικά - Κατάλογος

## eMichanikos.gr

*1. Λογισμικό*
Υπολογισμός Καθαρών Αποδoχών Μισθωτών σε Τεχνικές  Εταιρίες*Excel* - ΙΚΑ - ΑΠΔ φύλλα υπολογισμού, αρχείο ασφαλισμένων*Excel* - Υπολογισμός μισθού με το Νέο Μισθολόγιο*Excel* - Νέες εισφορές ΤΣΜΕΔΕ 2015-16 Ν.4331/2015 v2
* 2. Νομοθεσία*
Απόφαση ΕΤΑΑ σχετικά με τον ΕΟΠΥΥΕγκύκλιος για εφαρμογή του Ν.4093/12Νόμος 3863/2010 - Νέο Ασφαλιστικό Σύστημα και συναφείς διατάξεις, ρυθμίσεις στις εργασιακές σχέσειςΕγκύκλιος: Προϋποθέσεις συνταξιοδότησης από το ΕΤΑΑN.2239-Κατοχύρωση σημάτωνΠ.Δ.318/94-Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των Μηχανικών Τ.Ε.  Δομικών Έργων, Έργων Υποδομής και Τοπογραφίας278/2005 ΣΤΕΠ.Δ.906/79-Περί καθορισμού των Επαγγελματικών  δικαιωμάτων των Πτυχιούχων των Ανωτέρων Σχολών Τεχνολόγων Μηχανικών  ειδικότητος Δομικών έργων, Συγκοινωνιακών και Υδραυλικών έργων και  ΤοπογράφουΒ.Δ.769/72-Περί καθορισμού των επαγγελματικών  δικαιωμάτων των Πτυχιούχων Πολιτικών  ΥπομηχανικώνΒ.Δ.699/71-Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα Ηλεκτρολόγων  Υπομηχανικών Β.Δ.657/70-Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των Μηχανολόγων  ΥπομηχανικώνΠερί των δικαιωμάτων διαφόρων τεχνικώνΤο επάγγελμα του μηχανικούΕιδικότητες μηχανικών και επαγγελματικά δικαιώματαΚώδικας δεοντολογίας μηχανικώνΝ.3316/05-Ανάθεση και εκτέλεση δημοσίων συμβάσεων  εκπόνησης μελετών και παροχής συναφών υπηρεσιών και άλλες διατάξειςΝ.715/77-Περί μητρώου μελετητών και αναθέσεως και  εκπονήσεως μελετώνΠ.Δ.93/09-Πειθαρχικός έλεγχος μελετητών, γραφείων  μελετών και των στελεχών τους Συλλογική Σύμβαση Εργασίας 2008-2009Κώδικας δημόσιων υπαλλήλωνΕγκύκλιος εφαρμογής νέου μισθολογίου στο δημόσιοΝ.3986/11 Επείγοντα μέτρα εφαρμογής μεσοπρόθεσμουΝ.4019/86 - Τροπολογία νέου ασφαλιστικούΠ.Δ.108/13 κατασκευή & συντήρηση Ηλεκτρολογικών 
*
3. Έντυπα* 
Αίτηση μετατροπής ΤΣΜΕΔΕ  από   ταμείο   ασφάλισης   ιδιότητας  μηχανικού σε ταμείο ασφάλισης εργασίας (τελική έκδοση 1η)Επιστολή μετατροπής ΤΣΜΕΔΕ  από   ταμείο   ασφάλισης   ιδιότητας  μηχανικού σε ταμείο ασφάλισης εργασίας (τελική έκδοση 1η) 
*4. Βιβλιογραφία - Βοηθήματα*
Οδηγός για Νέους ΜηχανικούςΕπαγγελματικός οδηγός για νέους ΜηχανικούςΕπαγγελματικός οδηγός για νέους μηχανικούςΑστική ευθύνη μηχανικών 
* Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------

